# Is now a bad time to do a soil test



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Is there a particularly good or bad time to do a soil test? I got my soil savvy kit today. Would this time of year be a bad time to do a test? Should I wait until late winter, early spring, early summer? Does it matter?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You want to test the soil when conditions are most likely to reflect nutrient availability to the plant.
1. Test the soil at the same time each year. Soil nutrient levels and pH can vary significantly during the year. In some cases pH can drop a full point between early Spring and late Fall. You want accurate comparisons from year to year.
2. Avoid testing when the soil may be "contaminated" due to a recent application of fertilizer. Best practice is not to test until a month or more after an application.

Unfortunately, there is NO good time to do a Soil Savvy Test.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have always done my soil tests in the Winter. Here in the South the ground never really freezes and since I am not putting any amendments down it's a perfect time to get a sample to let me know what I need to do for the upcoming year. I am always applying something to lawn Spring through Fall so I don't like to do it at those times as it might skew the results. I believe the way I am doing it, I get a good picture of what's actually in the soil.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Mightyquinn I'm a cool season person and sometimes forget there are others with different circumstances (warm season grass folks south of the Mason-Dixon). I think my first two points are significant valid considerations, but #3, although soil biology is influential, is possibly a far third in importance. I've tried to sample just prior to applying my pre-M about the time that soil temps have increased enough for cool season roots and biomass to theoretically become active. Whether soil biomass is truly awake and actively contributing to soil nutrient levels? Meh, I don't know/probably no more active than your soil biology in the depths of your winter. In any event consistently sampling at the same time each year should negate any variability due to biomass activity. My point: I think you have made a substantial point and I respect your insight, so I've edited accordingly. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My reply wasn't pointed at you @Ridgerunner just as you said I was giving another point of view and I think we are all guilty of forgetting about the "other" kinds of grasses that we aren't accustomed to


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Mightyquinn I never even considered that your post was "pointed" at me. It made me think and reconsider. I think the edited version is more "accurate" now thanks to you.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks @Mightyquinn and @Ridgerunner


----------

